# Training Day--with pics!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

"a woman's dog", he's just jealous! I bet it's a pleasure to watch her work.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

We regularly play and train on the family's angus farm...you won't see me go near the bulls (or cows!) with my dogs. More than once we accidently got too close and I've had to pick up a stick to try to fend off the curious and threatening cattle!

Great pics, glad you both had a good time.

How were these ducks the same/different from what you've worked with before? (freshness, size, type, etc..?) Would some of those factors be contributing, not that she shouldn't pick it up, though it would be interesting to know what parts she found offensive.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Great shots, and if goldens are for women I sure am glad I'm a woman  

Faelan had a problem with his first flyer (duck). I think it happens to many dogs and is something to work through. We had several training sessions working with runners and flyers and once he understood that not quite dead ducks that are running and attacking (or recently flying ducks) really are meant to be picked up, it actually increased his drive. I was also glad he had so much dokken work since he picks up by the body and it didn't hurt him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos!! I love the wing over the face photo. I'll take gators over bulls any day....a lot of dogs failed because of the gators, but at least they weren't charging anyone!
I need to get a shirt for hunt tests, maybe in camo, "Real Women Have Golden Retrievers" ha ha ha


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, I hope Scout showed his dog up on the marks. That is the best response to such ignorant comments!
Had a field lab breeder up here do something like that at a JH test when I was running Winter. He pulled into the lot in his big truck, towing the dog trailer, started yukking it up with his buddies and flipping through the dcatalogue, and proceeded to say in a very loud voice "Jeez, what's with all the F***ing show dogs and fluffies? Don't these people know what a real dog is?" Test starts, Winter slams both of the land marks. Loudmouth runs his dog. She picks up bird one after a bit of running around, and then blows up on bird 2 which was thrown into some tules--she would not get in the cover. Loudmouth's dog is done. On to water. Bird one is a no-bird, with the birdboy tossing it straight up in the air and bouncing it off the bow of the canoe. We wait two dogs and go again. Bird one gets a good throw and he goes out and gets it. Bird two is thrown out in the pond into a circle of branches formed by a submerged dogwood. Birds are wet as they haave now been in the water twice, and his dips beneath the surface. He chugged right out there to that bird, circled around looking for it, and finally chugged right into the dogwood and paddled around until he hit it underwater, stuck his head under and brought it out. I could hear the judges muttering behind me "what excellent perserverance..." We got to the ribbons and of course Win got his with congratulations for his excellent work. Loudmouth was sitting off to the side with a beer and NO ribbons, so as I walked by I said, "Not bad for a f***ing fluffy show dog, eh?" Ahh, the sweet revenge of success!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

RedDogs said:


> How were these ducks the same/different from what you've worked with before? (freshness, size, type, etc..?) Would some of those factors be contributing, not that she shouldn't pick it up, though it would be interesting to know what parts she found offensive.


The ones I have at home are nastier. Sometimes she wants to pick those up and strut around with them, and other times she does not. My birds only she's picked up. She was actually initially like that with bumpers and now she's obsessed so I think we need more bird experience.

And the man who told me goldens were woman's dogs--he didn't mean it in an unkind way. He said himself that he has a golden (but I did not see that dog today) and that his golden was a woman's dog.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyway, do you experienced folks notice birdiness changes with age/training/experience? My friend's crazy field-bred lab told me he used to only be obsessed with bumpers, than when she went to using only birds switched and wanted only birds. The friend with two flatties--her older dog didn't show interest in birds as a puppy. She brought him out to field training a few years later and he is almost tearing up the birds now! No bird training in-between those years either....


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I find it has tended to be a reflection of where my dogs are at in their training, and for some dogs it can relate to how the birds were killed--some dogs who are used to gassed or suffocated birds do not like a shot bird, and vice versa. Winter started on bumpers, and once I got him introduced to birds he wanted nothing but birds. So we did a bunch of work with bumpers again in walking fetch as we needed to be able to use bumpers for drill work in the park! And we also did walking fetch with a mix of widelky spaced birds and bumpers and enforced picking up the one he was sent for. After that we started mixing in birds and bumpers in our marks--one station would be bumpers and another would be birds and so on--this helped it click that you pick up what you find--be it bird or bumper.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice pictures but I don't know I could work near bulls. Where I kept my horse, they had long horn cattle. Rarely did we have to interact with them. They were sort of domesticated, but I usually kept a fence between me and them. One day I was asked to turn a horse out, the bull, cows and calves were in the field, they said 'just shoo them out'. So I got in behind and the calves and cows moved on, the bull did to, until he got to the gate, he turned faced me, pawed the earth and shook his head. Let me tell you I was definitely thinking "uh oh!". Fortunately he just turned and left, but a 2000 pound bull, there is NO WAY I could out run it. 

A good dog is a good dog, and I can not stand the premise that labs are necessarily better. Most labs are more OCD but that doesn't necessarily make them better. I think Gabby will be better than Quinn, because she is more willing to work "with" me than do things on her own. Time will tell. 

At Quinn's WC I was sitting with a lab friend and we started talking about how the lab WC is so much easier than the golden. I think I finally realized why, because the LRC requires a dog to have a WC at least before they will recognize the CH. Can you see the pigadors working that hard for a bird? I think not.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

sterregold said:


> Well, I hope Scout showed his dog up on the marks. That is the best response to such ignorant comments!
> Had a field lab breeder up here do something like that at a JH test when I was running Winter. He pulled into the lot in his big truck, towing the dog trailer, started yukking it up with his buddies and flipping through the dcatalogue, and proceeded to say in a very loud voice "Jeez, what's with all the F***ing show dogs and fluffies? Don't these people know what a real dog is?" Test starts, Winter slams both of the land marks. Loudmouth runs his dog. She picks up bird one after a bit of running around, and then blows up on bird 2 which was thrown into some tules--she would not get in the cover. Loudmouth's dog is done. On to water. Bird one is a no-bird, with the birdboy tossing it straight up in the air and bouncing it off the bow of the canoe. We wait two dogs and go again. Bird one gets a good throw and he goes out and gets it. Bird two is thrown out in the pond into a circle of branches formed by a submerged dogwood. Birds are wet as they haave now been in the water twice, and his dips beneath the surface. He chugged right out there to that bird, circled around looking for it, and finally chugged right into the dogwood and paddled around until he hit it underwater, stuck his head under and brought it out. I could hear the judges muttering behind me "what excellent perserverance..." We got to the ribbons and of course Win got his with congratulations for his excellent work. Loudmouth was sitting off to the side with a beer and NO ribbons, so as I walked by I said, "Not bad for a f***ing fluffy show dog, eh?" Ahh, the sweet revenge of success!


Awesome story!!:headbang2


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Can you see the pigadors working that hard for a bird? I think not.


Careful, the training group I go with is consisted mostly of show-bred labs and they do the work just fine and love it. One of them is working on her MH and while that lab is not the crazy full sprint to the bird dog, she is as steady as a rock. She marks beautifully and rarely will you see her circling looking for something. And she takes solid lines and direction well on the blinds. One of the boys is not much older than Scout and is working on SH and running very nice blinds.


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

GoldenSail said:


> She was only one of two goldens there--we're outnumbered! A man told me "A golden retriever, that's a woman's dog!"


GoldenSail,

The comment of a woman's dog makes me laugh because the first pro I worked with was told while running my Golden, "She's not going to hold up." She promptly ran through or over every obstacle that the labs and chessies she was working with that day avoided. 

After that she was accepted


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> great photos!! I love the wing over the face photo. I'll take gators over bulls any day....a lot of dogs failed because of the gators, but at least they weren't charging anyone!
> I need to get a shirt for hunt tests, maybe in camo, "Real Women Have Golden Retrievers" ha ha ha


I used to do a LOT of road and mountain biking; my very favorite road bike is a Terry, Fast Woman (have to get it out again, really sweet bike).

Anyway to go along with my Fast Woman, I have tons of gear (water bottles, socks, caps, outfits etc) that all carry the logo... 'Ride like a girl', Terry's logo. 

My first thought seeing the goldens and women comment, was how I would love camo with the Logo, Hunt like a Girl, run a golden' or similar LOL Loisana??


----------

